
Google Cloud Platform adds support for multiple network interfaces - nealmueller
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/10/with-multiple-network-interfaces-connect-third-party-devices-to-GCP-workloads.html
======
packetpusher
Anyone spot any notes on max aggregate bandwidth per instance when using
multiple vNICs? Hopefully more than the ~14G levels.

~~~
inese
The aggregated total egress bandwidth per VM instance is independent of the
number of vNICs created.

The total VM egress bandwidth cap described in the following link also applies
to VM instances with multiple vNICs:
[https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/networks-and-
firewalls...](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/networks-and-
firewalls#egress_throughput_caps)

~~~
packetpusher
Thanks for confirming.

tl;dr max 16G outbound theoretical, per VM, independent of vNIC count. Need to
use 8 hyperthreads to do it, due to gcp throttling (2G per vCPU).

I understand some of the constraints but it sure would be nice to get a 25 or
50G rdma capable nic for some workloads.

